# 455 2nd attempt bench



## saltylifter (Oct 19, 2016)

This was a practice run for my 2nd attempt for bench 
455 lbs felt good
Figured if I looked like a idiot I would try harder not to look like a idiot and fail lol


----------



## IHI (Oct 19, 2016)

Damn salty, looked like you was fixin to do some reps you made it look so nice. Be careful walking out of the gym with that hoodie tied up bro, liable to get shot


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Oct 19, 2016)

Impressive lift salty


----------



## BigJohnny (Oct 19, 2016)

That was nice salty!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 19, 2016)

Awesome.  Good second attempt speed.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 19, 2016)

Good speed.


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 19, 2016)

IHI said:


> Damn salty, looked like you was fixin to do some reps you made it look so nice. Be careful walking out of the gym with that hoodie tied up bro, liable to get shot


Lol no kidding with how people are these days lol



BiologicalChemist said:


> Impressive lift salty


Thanks man felt great 




BigJohnny said:


> That was nice salty!


Thanks big Johnny 




PillarofBalance said:


> Awesome.  Good second attempt speed.


The last time I did this weight was a pr and it was insane hard and I thinky cappy spotter touched it and helped 



DieYoungStrong said:


> Good speed.


Thanks man


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 19, 2016)

Looked clean man. Nice iob.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 19, 2016)

Very nice salty. When u gonna do your self meet? Lol


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 19, 2016)

very nice!! age and weight?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 19, 2016)

Great lift and holyshit dude youre getting huge.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 19, 2016)

Clean lift! What are you running currently?


----------



## stonetag (Oct 19, 2016)

Kind of killed that 455 I'd say!


----------



## snake (Oct 19, 2016)

Smoked it! Nice Salty!


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 19, 2016)

****. crazy strength bro


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 19, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> Looked clean man. Nice iob.


Thanks man appreciate it



ECKSRATED said:


> Very nice salty. When u gonna do your self meet? Lol


Lol don't make fun of me lol not this week but next week I'm going to bench 470, squat 625, dead 700.



ken Sass said:


> very nice!! age and weight?


31 years old
240 lbs of solid fat



Zeigler said:


> Great lift and holyshit dude youre getting huge.


Thanks man. I need to key in my nutrition better so I can get bigger and feel better 



stonetag said:


> Kind of killed that 455 I'd say!


Felt great. Did it two months ago and I struggled bad 



snake said:


> Smoked it! Nice Salty!


Thanks snake 
Hope the road kill is treating you good still



ron1204 said:


> ****. crazy strength bro


Thanks man


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 19, 2016)

U doing a mock meet? All three lifts one day?


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 20, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> U doing a mock meet? All three lifts one day?



Yes sir.
I'm going to go to a powerlifting gym and get them to judge me.


----------

